# Rectus Abdominus Sheath Hematoma ICD-10 Code



## zmashchak

Does anyone know the ICD-10 code for a "rectus abdominus sheath hematoma?" I need help with coding this diagnosis.


----------



## CodingKing

I'm thinking

S30.1- Contusion of abdominal wall

incl
Contusion of flank
Contusion of groin


----------



## zmashchak

Thank you for your suggestion.


----------

